# Modelli di riferimento



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2016)

http://genitoricrescono.com/tema-mese-modelli-di-riferimento/

A volte noi genitori ci diamo troppa importanza. Se pensiamo alla nostra crescita ognuno sa di aver avuto modelli di riferimento fuori dalla famiglia sia persone reali, sia personaggi dei film, fumetti o letteratura o dello sport. Anche in quest'ultimo campo credo che sia diverso fare riferimento a Mennea o a John Sina.
In questo senso anche la guida discreta di un genitore può essere significativa.
Parliamo dei  nostri modelli e di quelli dei nostri figli?


----------



## spleen (15 Febbraio 2016)

Io comincerei subito a fare un distinguo, tra modelli di riferimento e genitori.
Con questo non voglio dire che i genitori biologici siano gli unici, credo che ognuno di noi abbia avuto vari padri e varie madri che ci hanno ispirato capito e coinvolto nella nostra formazione.
Modelli ne abbiamo avuti sicuramente di più. La differenza stà nel rapporto di affezione diretta e bidirezionale che abbiamo avuto con i "genitori" veri e adottivi, rispetto al rapporto di sola ispirazione che abbiamo avuto con i modelli.
Questo porta anche a percepire i difetti unani dei primi e talvolta a idealizzare eccessivamente i secondi.


----------



## JON (15 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://genitoricrescono.com/tema-mese-modelli-di-riferimento/
> 
> A volte noi genitori ci diamo troppa importanza. Se pensiamo alla nostra crescita ognuno sa di aver avuto modelli di riferimento fuori dalla famiglia sia persone reali, sia personaggi dei film, fumetti o letteratura o dello sport. Anche in quest'ultimo campo credo che sia diverso fare riferimento a Mennea o a John Sina.
> *In questo senso anche la guida discreta di un genitore può essere significativa.*
> *Parliamo dei  nostri modelli e di quelli dei nostri figli*?


Mah, io ancora oggi inseguo dei modelli, che non sono più persone o personaggi. Per dire che nel corso di formazione di un individuo ci siano sempre delle aspirazioni ma che queste cambiano col tempo e la maturità della persona stessa.
Posso immaginare quali siano i modelli dei miei ragazzi in base ai loro giochi e preferenze, ma so che sono in continuo cambiamento.

Quello che penso è che se da un lato assumiamo modelli, anche impossibili, nel tentativo di affermarci, alla fine il vero riferimento resta la famiglia.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://genitoricrescono.com/tema-mese-modelli-di-riferimento/
> 
> A volte noi genitori ci diamo troppa importanza. Se pensiamo alla nostra crescita ognuno sa di aver avuto modelli di riferimento fuori dalla famiglia sia persone reali, sia personaggi dei film, fumetti o letteratura o dello sport. Anche in quest'ultimo campo credo che sia diverso fare riferimento a Mennea o a John Sina.
> In questo senso anche la guida discreta di un genitore può essere significativa.
> Parliamo dei  nostri modelli e di quelli dei nostri figli?


Indiscutibilmente mio padre, due zie ( la sorella di mamma estremamente trasgressiva e la sorella di mio padre molto materna), due professoresse delle superiori ( la prof di inglese e la prof di francese ). Poi sono cresciuta e mi sono riferita solo a me stessa  
Comunque concordo con jon, la famiglia credo che spesso sia il principale modello  di riferimento.


----------



## oro.blu (15 Febbraio 2016)

I miei genitori sono stati il modello di riferimento per quello che NON volevo essere... Poi non ricordo di aver elevato qualcuno a modello al quale arrivare. Avrei voluto semplicemente essere io. Al di sopra di ogni altro modello semplicemente IO....
Per quanto invece riguarda i miei figli, non ho idea se abbiano un riferimento in particolare, non ci ho mai pensato. Non ho nemmeno mai pensato che potessero prendere me come modello. Mi ricordo che una volta mia figlia, che ha un bel caratterino, mi ha detto che ero una mamma cattiva perché non le permettevo di fare quello che voleva, mentre le mamme delle sue amiche erano più permissive. Io le risposto che speravo molto lei da adulta sarebbe diventata migliore di me.
Ma come si fa a capire quali modelli hanno i nostri figli se non li palesano in modo evidente?


----------



## Foglia (15 Febbraio 2016)

*sempre dallo stesso sito*

.. linkato da Brunetta e sempre a proposito di modelli di riferimento.

Guardate il video

http://genitoricrescono.com/the-present-cucciolo-per-ritrovarsi/

Non aggiungo altro in tema, eh, che non ne sono capace.


----------



## disincantata (15 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> I miei genitori sono stati il modello di riferimento per quello che NON volevo essere... Poi non ricordo di aver elevato qualcuno a modello al quale arrivare. Avrei voluto semplicemente essere io. Al di sopra di ogni altro modello semplicemente IO....
> Per quanto invece riguarda i miei figli, non ho idea se abbiano un riferimento in particolare, non ci ho mai pensato. Non ho nemmeno mai pensato che potessero prendere me come modello. Mi ricordo che una volta mia figlia, che ha un bel caratterino, mi ha detto che ero una mamma cattiva perché non le permettevo di fare quello che voleva, mentre le mamme delle sue amiche erano più permissive. Io le risposto che speravo molto lei da adulta sarebbe diventata migliore di me.
> Ma come si fa a capire quali modelli hanno i nostri figli se non li palesano in modo evidente?



Osservandoli  bene e da come si comportano. 

Non puoi scoprire tutto ma lo capisci eccome.


----------

